# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات وعيوب جوال LG Optimus 3D Max

## mohamed73

ال جي اوبتيموس ثري دي ماكس الجديد يأتي بشاشة ثلاثية الابعاد و يمتاز هذا  الهاتف بكاميرا بقوة 5 ميجا بكسل وتقوم بتصوير ثلاثئ الابعاد    
موبايل *LG Optimus 3D Max*    *مواصفات ال جي اوبتيموس ثري دي ماكس - LG Optimus 3D Max Specifications* الالوان
أسود     الذاكرة
ذاكرة داخلية 8 GB
1 GB RAM
يدعم ذاكرة خارجية microSD حتى 32 GB    الكاميرا
الكاميرا الخلفية 5 MP
كاميرا أمامية VGA
فلاش LED
تركيز تلقائي
تصوير فيديو 2D بدقة 1080p - وتصوير فيديو 3D بدقة 720p    البطارية
البطارية 1520 mAh أمبير      مميزات أخرى
نظام خبز الزنجبيل Android OS, v2.3 وسوف يتم ترقيته الي التظام الرابع ( نظام ايس كريم ساندوتش v4.0 )
النظام مزود بواجهة LG 3D UI
معالج ثنائي النواة بسرعة 1.2 GHz Cortex-A9
A-GPS
Bluetooth
microUSB v2.0
واي فاي Wi-Fi
تفنية NFC
منفذ صوت 3.5mm
وزن الجهاز 148 جرام
شاشة 3D LCD باللمس بحجم 4.3 انش
يأتي بطبقة للحماية Gorilla Glass 2
سمك الجهاز 8.9 mm    الشبكات
EDGE / GPRS
2G / GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
3G / HSDPA 900 / 1900 / 2100      *عيوب الموبايل LG Optimus 3D Max*
لا يوجد خدمة الراديو     *سعر ال جي اوبتيموس ثري دي ماكس Optimus 3D Max - اسعار LG Optimus 3D Max prices* 
الهاتف لم يصدر رسميا ولم يعلن عن الاسعار ولكن يتوقع ان يكون سعره حوالي 600 دولار امريكي
سعر LG 3D Max باليورو : 458 يورو
سعر LG Optimus 3D Max في السعودية : تقريبا 2250 ريال سعودي
سعر LG Optimus 3D Max في مصر : تقريبا 3603 جنيه مصر
* ملاحظة الاسعار تقريبية ممكن تختلف عند الشراء    *صور ال جي اوبتيموس ثري دي ماكس , LG Optimus 3D Max images*    
LG Optimus 3D Max P720

----------

